# "top.location.href"   zerstückeln?



## alex3773 (6. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte Hilfe bei folgendem Problem:

Auf einer Webseite kommt eine Weiterleitung mit folgendem kleinen Javascript zum Einsatz

<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
    top.location.href='http://www.musterseite.htm'
</script>

Um jegliche Troubles mit Suchmaschinen auszuschließen, würde ich nach einer Möglichkeit suchen
den Befehl "top.location.href" in Blöcke zu teilen, sodass sie ungefähr so aussieht:

   var a ="top.lo"
   var b ="cation.href"
   javabefehl =>  var a + var b ='http://www.musterseite.htm'

oder

   "top.lo"+"cation.h"+"ref"='http://www.musterseite.htm'


Weiß jemand wie ich das so, oder so ähnlich hinbekomme? Wenn möglich bitte um eine genaue
Beschreibung, da ich mit Java nicht wirklich (eigentlich gar nicht um ehrlich zu sein :roll: ) bewandert bin.


Danke, Alex


----------



## Marcel_Handball (6. Mrz 2007)

Du bist hier glaub ich falsch. Du suchst einen Java*Script* Befehl. Dies ist aber ein Java Forum


----------



## alex3773 (6. Mrz 2007)

Sorry, habe mich tatsächlich verirrt...


----------



## Marcel_Handball (6. Mrz 2007)

vll kann ich dir aber trotzdem helfen, mom. 

Ich versuchs mal eben


----------



## alex3773 (6. Mrz 2007)

#Marcel Handball

Das wäre sehr nett von Dir, würde mir viel weiterhelfen.


----------



## Marcel_Handball (6. Mrz 2007)

also, was du machen könntest ist, den pfad mit einzelen charAt Buchstaben zusammenzustellen
Das sähe dann so aus:


```
<html>
<head>
<script>

function neuseite(){
var zahl = "google"

location="http://www."+zahl.charAt(zahl.length-6)+ zahl.charAt(zahl.length-5) + zahl.charAt(zahl.length-4) +
zahl.charAt(zahl.length-3) + zahl.charAt(zahl.length-2) + zahl.charAt(zahl.length-1) +".de"

}

</script>

</head>
<body>
[url="#"]Link[/url]
</body>
</html>
```

ob du dieses Prinzip auch auf: frame.location umsetzen kannst, musst du mal ausprobieren (wenn dir das so nicht reicht)
(Tipp: Das .href kannst du eigentlich weglassen,  wenn du noch weitere Fragen zu JavaScript hast, frag mich einfach persönlich oder geh in den entsprechenden Bereich, (ist ganz unten von der Startseite)).

Gruß Marcel


----------



## alex3773 (6. Mrz 2007)

Danke Marcel, Du hast mir sehr geholfen. Ganz ganz fettes merci!!!


Grüße, Alex


----------

